# Question About Training At Home ?



## BeastModeNI (May 1, 2014)

Hello UK-Muscle I am wanting to get into shape I don't want to be looking like a professional BB or anything like that just shed some BF and tone up muscles, Do you think a set of dumbbells and adjustable bench is enough to do this or will I have to go the power rack route I would also like to know what equipment and exercises would you recommend at home for best results that's with my eating and everything in check , Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I train at home mate, got a bench with leg attachment, pullup bar and barbells and dumbbell bars. Progressing very well, no lagging areas or anything that calls for more equipment. All I have to think about is getting more plates whenever I outgrow what I have.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I'd get a rack TBH

i train @ home myself a decent rack olly weights n bench is all ya need to start


----------



## BeastModeNI (May 1, 2014)

I have no room in my house for a power rack so I have to lift in the shed will this be alright instead of the power rack

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bodymax-CF480-Heavy-Multi-Walk-In/dp/B000RGPAQG/ref=sr_1_1?s=fitness&ie=UTF8&qid=1398962231&sr=1-1&keywords=safety+rack

So this, Olly Weights ,Adjustable Dumbbells and Adjustable Bench and I am good to go thanks for the help guys


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Squat stands are another option that is cheaper and takes up less space than a proper power rack. An advantage of a power rack though is that it lets you train safely on your own, in that if you squat down but can't complete the rep then you can bail out safely. To achieve the same thing with squat stands I use the following, although I can't say I've come across anyone else doing so and will probably get laughed at now!

http://www.wickes.co.uk/Builders-Trestle/p/167430

These might also be useful when bench pressing. Squat stands have a lower weight limit than a power rack of course, but if you're starting out this probably won't be an issue.

If you buy a bench, one consideration would be whether you want to pay a bit more for one that allows you to do decline presses, which are arguably the best for chest development. Most people don't of course, but I thought I'd mention it now in case you do some reading after buying one and then wished you'd thought of this.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf415-squat-and-dip-rack-with-spotter-catchers.php/ is another option & have dip handles on rear too


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

^^^

That looks pretty good actually.


----------



## BeastModeNI (May 1, 2014)

Hello I had a look on that website and have cane to the conclusion that I am going to order this set on finance do yous think this will be a good starting point and will I be able to do most lifts on this

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf480-heavy-duty-multi-press-walk-in-squat-rack.php


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

It looks okay if you can get a bench underneath it you would be able to do a basic routine bit but if you have room in your shed buy a powerack


----------



## BeastModeNI (May 1, 2014)

hometrainer said:


> It looks okay if you can get a bench underneath it you would be able to do a basic routine bit but if you have room in your shed buy a powerack


Hello mate I want the full rack but my shed is only 6 foot and all the racks I have looked at are 7 or over, anyone any recommendations


----------



## barnz (Mar 25, 2014)

BeastModeNI said:


> Hello mate I want the full rack but my shed is only 6 foot and all the racks I have looked at are 7 or over, anyone any recommendations


The cf415 has already been linked. I have one at home and it is really good.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

BeastModeNI said:


> Hello mate I want the full rack but my shed is only 6 foot and all the racks I have looked at are 7 or over, anyone any recommendations


Hi are you from Nireland , if so theres some good cheap gyms, some people are suited to training at home some arent its a bit harder to stay interested imo


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

BeastModeNI said:


> Hello I had a look on that website and have cane to the conclusion that I am going to order this set on finance do yous think this will be a good starting point and will I be able to do most lifts on this
> 
> http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf480-heavy-duty-multi-press-walk-in-squat-rack.php


Think I'd go for the CF415 instead myself. It is cheaper and looks like it has more useful catchers. The latter matter both in terms of safety and the ability to push yourself harder because you know you can bail out safely if you can't complete that final rep.

I trust the floor in your shed is pretty strong? I wouldn't want to be training in my rickety old shed!


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

BeastModeNI said:


> Hello mate I want the full rack but my shed is only 6 foot and all the racks I have looked at are 7 or over, anyone any recommendations[/quote
> 
> if you mean height wise i would have a word down your local engineering works its not that bigger job to chop one down.unless your quite tall


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

BeastModeNI said:


> Hello mate I want the full rack but my shed is only 6 foot and all the racks I have looked at are 7 or over, anyone any recommendations


Get a bigger shed


----------



## BeastModeNI (May 1, 2014)

OK so the cf415 is my best bet then can I do all exercises on this like on the power rack like shoulder press safety and make good gains ?

Yes I am from Northern Ireland johnnya I don't drive and live out in the country so pain in the **** getting there, also a bigger shed I looked but most power racks are 7 foot or over and cant find a shed that height


----------



## dannyls25 (Dec 26, 2013)

if your meaning a standard wooden shed then i wouldnt think the floor/ base will last long with olympic weights been slammed down on it over and over .there only designed for storage.

unless your meaning an outbuilding type shed with a concrete slab as base if so it will be sound


----------



## barnz (Mar 25, 2014)

BeastModeNI said:


> OK so the cf415 is my best bet then can I do all exercises on this like on the power rack like shoulder press safety and make good gains ?
> 
> Yes I am from Northern Ireland johnnya I don't drive and live out in the country so pain in the **** getting there, also a bigger shed I looked but most power racks are 7 foot or over and cant find a shed that height


Yup, can do everything in it safely bud.


----------



## BeastModeNI (May 1, 2014)

The shed I have has a wooden ground it is very sturdy, I have been looking into another shed with concrete base but money is the issue here


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

The exercise which would be most of a concern re. the shed floor would be deadlifts, but you could do these either outside or in the main house instead (as no equipment except a barbell is needed).


----------



## barnz (Mar 25, 2014)

To strengthen the floor you could always get two pieces of 4x8 ply and screw them together and then cover in rubber horse matting. Makes a good deadlift platform.


----------

